
Why Reddit Alternatives Won't Defeat Reddit (Yet) - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/why-no-one-will-defeat-reddit-yet-c401922beff4
======
CM30
Or in other words:

1\. They focus too much on tech, too little on the community 2\. The
content/community isn't there for everyday topics, and only exists for
politics or discussing why this site is 'better' than Reddit. 3\. Free
speech/privacy is not a marketing hook for average people 4\. Big community
sites tend not to fall to competitors with the exact same concepts, but ones
that do things in a better or more interesting way.

Honestly, I'd say Discord is probably a bigger threat to Reddit than anything
mentioned on the Reddit alternatives subreddit, in part because its privacy
keeps the mainstream media out of the way.

